# Hilfe ich hab ein Monster im Teich!



## MikeCharly (17. Sep. 2007)

Hilfe ich hab ein Monster im Teich!


Heute ging ich zum Teich und entdeckte ein komisches Ding.

Es sah aus wie eine Monster-Kaulquappe.


Schaut Euch mal die Bilder an, mit der Schnecke als Größenvergleich.










Das Ungeheuer ist größer als die Schnecke (4,5 cm)









Das „Ding“ lebt und ist sauschnell.
Ich habe todesmutig meinen Finger ins Wasser gestreckt und das Tier berührt. 
„Nein es hat mir nicht den Finger abgebissen“: 
Es ist blitzschnell in die unendlichen Tiefen meines Teiches abgetaucht.


Habt Ihr so etwas schon gesehen.

Was könnte das sein?


----------



## Patricia (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Das könnte die Kaulquappe der __ Knoblauchkröte sein, die werden extrem groß. 

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/knoblauchkroete.htm

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Servus Volker



			
				Wikipedia: schrieb:
			
		

> Ungewöhnlich große Kaulquappen müssen allerdings nicht zwangsläufig vom Ochsenfrosch stammen: Auch die einheimische __ Knoblauchkröte, die __ Geburtshelferkröte und die verschiedenen Wasserfroscharten bringen sehr große Larven hervor.



Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## MikeCharly (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Hi Patricia,

danke für die Info.
Es könnte sich tatsächlich um eine __ Knoblauchkröte handeln.
Jetzt frag ich mich allerdings wo kommt die her?

Ich habe, seit ich den Teich im Frühjahr wiederbelebt habe, allerhand Getier gesehen, aber keine Knoblauchkröten, welche laichten.
Es tummelten sich lediglich Erdkröten und __ Frösche im und am Teich.

Bei mir geschehen eh komische Dinge.
Letzte Woche habe ich einen kleinen dunklen Fisch (3 cm) im __ Wasserlinsen- Nachzuchteimer entdeckt.
Ich glaube bei mir spukt es im Garten.


Helmut, ich bin in Sachen __ Kröten ziemlich ahnungslos.
Ich werde die Sache mit der Kaulquappe in den nächsten Wochen mal genau beobachten.
Vorrausgesetzt, das Tierchen kommt mal wieder an den flachen Stein.


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Servus Volker

Wo die __ Kröten herkommen  

Da hast dir ja eine sehr belebte "Oase" freigelegt  . Sowas wünschte ich mir auch immer und habe es ja auch am "alten Teich" erlebt  . Hoffe das mein im Bau befindlicher Teich auch soviele Arten beherbergt wie deiner   .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## MikeCharly (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Hi Helmut,

ich habe leider nur nen kleinen Garten mit 82 qm, aber ich habe das Glück, daß in den umliegenden Gärten, welche wesentlich größer sind, sich 4 weitere Teiche und auch verwilderte Gärten befinden.
Mein Teich mit rund 5000 Ltr. stufe ich auch in die Kategorie Kleinteiche ein.







Vielleicht gefällt es den Fröschen und __ Kröten besonders gut bei mir, da ich einen Filterlosen Naturteich habe und 2 der Nachbarteiche, (chemisch reine) Koiteiche sind, wo man bis auf den Boden schauen kann.


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

hallo volker!

na das ist ja wirklich ein supergau-exemplar!  


mal schauen, ob du beobachten kannst, was sich daraus entwickelt!


was ich eine richtige frechheit auf deinem foto finde, sind deine wasserhyazinthen! 


ich hab meine schon ausrangiert, weil sie nur noch schwarzbraun vor sich hindümpelten.....


----------



## MikeCharly (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Hi Katja,

mach nen Ausflug an die Weinstraße, dann kannste Wasserhyazinthen von mir haben.
Sie haben sich unheimlich vermehrt.
Allerdings haben sie nicht geblüht. Vermutlich haben wir sie zu spät gekauft. (Juli)
Ich versuche mal einige über den Winter zu bringen.


----------



## Jonaotte (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*

Hallo Zusammen,
solche dicken Kaulquappen habe ich auch im Teich, ich glaube da werden ganz normale Teichfrösche draus. Die kleinen __ Frösche haben einen weißen Bauch. Ansonsten: siehe Fotos.

Gruß Chris


----------



## katja (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Katja,
> 
> mach nen Ausflug an die Weinstraße, dann kannste Wasserhyazinthen von mir haben.




sehr gern volker,

ist nur leider vermutlich schon zu spät dieses jahr, oder?

aber wenn es dir an der weinstraße gefallen hat (wo ist die eigentlich???   : ) kannst du ja nächstes jahr nochmal kommen!


----------



## MikeCharly (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> sehr gern volker,
> 
> ist nur leider vermutlich schon zu spät dieses jahr, oder?
> 
> aber wenn es dir an der weinstraße gefallen hat (wo ist die eigentlich???   : ) kannst du ja nächstes jahr nochmal kommen!




Was Du kennst die Weinstraße nicht!  
Dann wird es aber Zeit, daß Du sie kennen lernst.
Die Deutsche Weinstraße beginnt in Schweigen am Deutschen Weintor, geht vorbei an Landau, Neustadt / Weinstraße, Bad Dürkheim und endet in Bockenheim.
Von Dir bis nach Schweigen sind es gerade mal 44 km.
Eine Tour entlang der alten Weinstraße kann ich Dir nur Empfehlen, da es momentan die Zeit der Weinlese ist und man in allen Weindörfern „neuen __ Wein“ kaufen kann.


Für Wasserhyazinthen bei mir abzuholen ist es jahreszeitlich natürlich zu spät.
Ich schätze, daß in 4 Wochen, wenn es noch kälter wird, auch bei mir die Pflanzen eingehen werden.
Aber es wird ja mal wieder Sommer und dann "schaun mer mal"


----------



## katja (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*



			
				MikeCharly schrieb:
			
		

> Was Du kennst die Weinstraße nicht!
> Dann wird es aber Zeit, daß Du sie kennen lernst.
> Die Deutsche Weinstraße beginnt in Schweigen am Deutschen Weintor, geht vorbei an Landau, Neustadt / Weinstraße, Bad Dürkheim und endet in Bockenheim.




hey volker!

ach du meinst die weinstraße in der pfalz   

DIE kenn ich schon, hab nur überlegt, wo denn bei uns eine sein soll....


also dann bis nächsten sommer!


----------



## MikeCharly (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe ich hab eine Monster im Teich!*



			
				Jonaotte schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> solche dicken Kaulquappen habe ich auch im Teich, ich glaube da werden ganz normale Teichfrösche draus. Die kleinen __ Frösche haben einen weißen Bauch. Ansonsten: siehe Fotos.
> 
> Gruß Chris



Hi Chris, danke für Deine Info,

ich hatte, unwissend in Sachen Frösche, schon gedacht, daß mein "kleines Monster" etwas ganz besonderes ist.



Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, wie kommt das Tierchen in meinen Teich  
__ Kröten und Froschlaich hatte ich und diese hüpfen zwischenzeitlich durch meinen und des Nachbars Garten.


----------

